# Traynor YCV50 VS Blackstar HT-5?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Which do people prefer - the Traynor YCV50 or the Blackstar HT-5 combo? I'm looking for a tube amp and like them both. I've got a line on a used Traynor for a decent price but am wondering if the Blackstar might be the way to go.

Any and all opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Obvious difference between the two is the YCV50 is 50 watts while the HT-5 is 5 watts. It would really help if you give more information on what kind of music you play, where do you intend to play, are you gigging with it or you're playing in your basement, are you in a band, etc.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Chito is right, both amps work better in specific environments.

While the Blackstar has great reviews I don't recall seeing to much clean playing, does rock and metal good though.
The other thing about this amp and correct me if I am wrong is that its not a full tube amp, has a digital section in it.

The YCV is more Vanilla, it can do almost anything and would only need the right pedal to get the exact tone your after.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.blackstaramps.co.uk/


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Bevo said:


> The other thing about this amp and correct me if I am wrong is that its not a full tube amp, has a digital section in it.


This has been said before, but here is a quick read on the issue from a tech that had spoken with a Blackstar:


_"There has been a lively discussion in some forums about whether or not the Blackstar HT-5 is a hybrid amp since it has op-amps (solid state components) in the signal chain.

First of all, in my experience, a hybrid amp is one with a solid state preamp that provides some clipping with a tube power section. Many Peavey amps were made like this including the 160W, ear splitting, Marshall squashing Peavey Mace and the Peavey Heritage VTX series. Those amps had some great tone and were extremely loud. Certainly, too loud for most musicians but we loved them and the Marshall stacks in our bedrooms anyway when I was a kid. (Our neighbors and parents didn't though, but that was part of the fun.)

So, is the Blackstar a hybrid? I say it isn't in the "traditional" sense. Yes, the Blackstar does have some solid state components (op-amps) in the signal path. However, the solid state components DO NOT PROVIDE ANY CLIPPING. All signal clipping done by the Blackstar HT5 is done in the tube section and most of that is done in the preamp tube section.

I contacted Blackstar and corresponded with an engineer and he assured me that all clipping of the signal in the Blackstar HT-5 is only done in the tube section of the amp. So, while op-amps do amplify the signal to an extent, the clipping and most of the amplification is done through the tube section. So, while some SS components are in the signal path the amp doesn't do any clipping through it. That is a strong point, IMO. The Blackstar doesn't have a SS gain type of tone. It sounds like what it is: a tube amp with a tube preamp clipping the signal.

I'll bet many people have solid state components in their signal chain while using the Rebel, Mesa's, Marshalls, etc. As soon as you connect a compressor, a clean boost, a chorus, an EQ, or just about any pedal made today, you have solid state components in the signal path. If you use an OD pedal, you have solid state components (diodes or transistors, etc.) clipping the signal that's being amplified by your "all tube" amp.

Either way, the Blackstar doesn't clip the signal in the solid state components. All clipping is done by the tubes (mainly the preamp tube).

I corresponded with a Blackstar engineer about the circuitry inside the amp. One thing I was told, and he was very stubborn about it, was how clipping is done in the amp. Here is a quote from one of the emails about it.

"The HT-5 preamplifier is based on the HT-Dual pedal. As is the case in the
HT-Dual, we use solid-state circuits to provide "pre-gain" before the ECC83
valve. The diodes are part of this "pre-gain circuit" and are used to limit
the signal level being driven into the valve and hence maintain the correct
operating conditions for the valve in this application.

Most importantly, the valve is the last amplification (and clipping) device
in the signal chain and the overall gain structure is designed such that the
compression and harmonics you hear are generated solely from the valve
itself."_


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...five watts vs 50 watts? isn't that apples to orangutangs?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sorry folks, I should've been more specific about my needs when I originally posted but it was late and I took the lazy way out with a quick post.

I play classic rock, some metal ('80s metal as opposed to any of the stuff out today), a little country, and occasionally some blues. I play at home the vast majority (90+%) of the time and only play out when messing around with a couple of friends. I do not now, nor will I ever, gig. While I do not 'need' a 50 watt tube amp, I was interested in the Traynor because it is selling for a good price. Ideally, I would get something smaller but I thought that, for the price, I should seriously consider it. I was also thinking that, with a Master Volume, I could keep it at in home levels. I know this wouldn't utilize the majority of the amp's potential but, again, I was only considering it because of the deal available.

What I want is a tube amp with good (great if possible) clean tones. The overdrive channel will, hopefully, be good too but that isn't as important as that can be taken care of with pedals if need be. Having played around on a tube amp a few times now, I cannot handle the sound of SS amps any more as there simply is no comparison between the two. I love the sound of Marshall and Orange amps but cannot find anything of theirs that is reasonably inexpensive so I am open to other brands.

So, ideally, I want a low(ish) wattage tube amp with a good to great clean channel and a serviceable overdrive channel. Brand isn't important. I am obviously willing to consider higher watt amps if the deal is right and I can just keep the volume as low as possible for playing in the house.

Any and all suggestions/advice are greatly appreciated.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

5 watts is half as loud as 50 watts.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've also come across a Fender Blues Jr. for $400 and a Crate 18 for $200 o.b.o. and was wondering if these are reasonable prices for these amps.

I'm assuming the Fender is light years better than the Crate but I stumbled across it so figured I would throw it out there.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd leave the Crate alone, if it were my money.

Blues Jr is a good amp, and $400 is pretty reasonable. Not everyone LIKES that amp, though - it's got a particular sort of sound to it. You might want to play one in a music store for a while before deciding to buy it.

The Blackstar looks like a very interesting practice platform, but you might find that it's not quite up to jamming. Then again, maybe you can feed it into the PA system to gain some extra volume, for now at least.

Eventually, if you're jamming turns into a more regular thing, you might want that Traynor, or something similar. But if that's not likely to happen for a while, I'm not sure the 50 watts makes any sense (it's a lot bigger and heavier too, by comparison, it's not just about power).


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Sounds like the Traynor is a better bet, the 50 watts while loud is still useable at home.
The master does wonders and can really make the clean tone sing if you use it right, crank the power tubes (master) and use the channel for volume. This gives an entire new feel and the 50 watts gives you more headroom (clean clear loud volume) before the tubes break up.
A combination of the two will give you a dirty clean perfect for blues. The amp response is also cool, play the string normal and you have a nice lush sound, dig in and get more volume and dirt.
Thats what makes tube amps cool!.

The Blackstar can also do the job but you may find it limiting down the road, the Traynor can grow with you as you and your jam buddies get louder or better.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

With the emphasis on "clean" i'd definitely go with the Traynor. I have one, as well as multiple Fenders and a Marshall. If I could have just one amp it would most likely be the Traynor (ok - maybe I'd keep my Princeton too - but just because she's a great old friend). The Traynor is a real jack-of-all-trades: great cleans, great drive, a very good master, sufficient balls for any application, and a decent enough reverb too. For the price it cannot be beat. And it's made in Canada.


----------



## hookedonphonics (Jan 17, 2010)

I played the Traynor when looking for a new amp and I was fairly impressed. A/B with the YCV40, much better distortion but I wasn't really sure about the cleans. They weren't exactly bright and chimey (which is what I like), more Marshall-like. That's not a bad thing at all. If you're really concerned about noise levels, buy the 50-watter and earplugs


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mesa F-30? DC-5?


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Not a tough call at all, IMHO. The Traynor YCV50 is more versatile and louder, and sounds GREAT! Now don't get me wrong the Blackstar is a great amp and can give you decent cleans and gains but the Traynor does better.

J5


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a fender Hot rod and love it , I hade a Traynor ycv40 and like the HRD better , But thats just me ,


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

I like to buy amps with an eye on the future. What if my requirements change? I haven't played the Blackstar, but as soon as you mentioned you needed great cleans, game over except at bedroom levels. If you use pedals for your drive/distortion, get an amp with a great core clean tone and some headroom. If you like the classic Fender clean sound, there's tons of amps new and used out there (why do they all have the word "Deluxe" somewhere?). I just bought an Egnater Tweaker for precisely this same reason, replacing my Rebel 20 as I preferred the great clean sound options. With my Fuchs/Plush Extreme Cream and an Xotic RC Booster I have 5+ sounds before using the amps' distortion capabilities.

Another alternative if you really love the Blackstar is to do a two-amp small rig. Buy either a clean amp first and add the Blackstar (if you already have pedals this makes more sense) later as finances/need permit. Something like a used Fender Blues Deluxe or Deluxe Reverb, a good A-B box like the Radial stuff, and a Blackstar set to kill would give you tons of tonal options and flexibility.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Seriously, if you want good cleans, inexpensive, plays well with pedals: Blackheart 5w.
Around $200 new, should be less new. Really good build quality, all tube and gets very loud.
I use it at home and out at my church. Great little tube amp.
Cheers


----------

